# Conditioning W/ an ATV



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

For those of you who exercise and condition your dogs with the help of an ATV what sort of set up do you have in regards to how keep the dog next to you.

When in the woods I can let my GSD off leash and he will run beside of me (or try to get in front). But we often drive by houses and on roads with minimal traffic were I like to keep him leashed just in case something were to happen. The bloodhound, well he does good to run in a straight line and lord knows what would happen if he was off leash.

Almost always there are two people who go, usually me and my fiance. Scott usually drives, and I hold the leash. This isn't a big deal, except for when we take the bloodhound out and he all of a sudden decides he needs to sh*t with out warning and about jerks my arm out of socket (this happens EVERY time, even when we walk him around in the yard for 20 minutes before taking off!). Nothing is really going to solve this, just my biggest complaint about running the dogs on the ATV!

Over the weekend I took the dogs out by myself, one dog at a time. They both sometimes like to forge ahead and get in front of the ATV. This is the only problem I have when I let the GSD off leash in the woods, he wants to run in front of me. When this happens he goes right back on the leash. If someone is holding them, then they are on their flat color and can easily be held back. Since I wasn't going to be able to hold them, I put them both on their prong colors so they would be self corrected when they tried to forge.

I tied the leash to the back rack of the 4 wheeler, strong enough for it to hold, but still easy for me to un-tie in case something would happen. Since I was by myself, and the leashes were tied to the ATV, we went pretty slow, but a further distance with no problems (we went slow enough that when Jake decided he had to go I could stop before he strangled himself).

This made me think I need some sort of device to hook onto the back or side of the ATV to hold the leashes with the dogs on their flat collar, not allow the dogs to be able to get in front of me, and to be easily released; so that when I take them out by myself (or with someone for that matter) everything will be much easier and smoother.

Anyone have anything like this or any suggestions?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

No ideas about the hookup, but you can get horse "panic snaps" to use as leash clips, on the end that attaches to the ATV. They are quick release, all you do is pull back on the clip release with one hand, even when the leash is under tension. I made leashes like this to use when I bike with my guys. Clips are pretty sturdy, held up well to the dogs pulling me.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the great idea of the leash clips.

I'm going to email Signature K9 and see if they would make me a leather leash with one of those attached so that I could just loop the end of the leash through the racks, and attach it like that.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe a better idea... loop a short (under 1ft)leash with the quick-release snap to the ATV, and hook the dog's longer leash to that. I can see two problems with the other setup you describe, first, the clip may be hard to reach if it's on the dog's end, and second, what if the leash snaps back when released and gets caught in the wheels...


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Good idea. 

I figured it'd be easier to call and talk to them than email Sig K9, and I referred them to this thread for what I want.

Hopefully they'll be able to come up with something for me.

I would have never thought of having a custom made leash like that for this, thanks Anna!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Check your local equine or farm supply for 'cross ties' or 'trailer ties'. Used for horses and usually come with a regular snap on one end and a quick release/panic snap on the other. Adjustable length. Cross ties are usually sold in pairs.

Mail order from Greenhawk... 

http://www.greenhawk.net/cgi-local/...83.html?L+scstore+tbgm5688ff7f367f+1239055186


----------



## Ryan Cole (Mar 5, 2009)

There are also stiff posts that mount horizontally that can hold the attachment point of the leash out away from the vehicle a short distance for safety. 
I have seen these all the time with bicyclists, where the horizontal rod is attached to the seat post.
If this sounds useful, you may want to look into it.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is the panic snap I am most familier with. Keep in mind it's not light and if it releases toward the animal it can whack them pretty good. I like to have it hooked in such a way that the animal is free from the snap.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e075df-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

I think this may be the springer for using with bikes for conditioning.
http://www.springeramerica.com/


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Tina Rempel said:


> Here is the panic snap I am most familier with. Keep in mind it's not light and if it releases toward the animal it can whack them pretty good. I like to have it hooked in such a way that the animal is free from the snap.
> 
> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e075df-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


That's what I've got. If you release it from the wrong end under tension, it will whack your fingers pretty good, too. There's really only one best way to have it, the clip end towards the dog, so you can just grab the quick release and pull - you end up holding the snap and the dog goes free.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

You could just get a harness and let the dog run out front, I've used an ATV in fall when the dogs are in shape but in the summer for exercize just used a go cart frame with brakes.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1369&catid=newimages


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I had one Mal that would not stay with me when we took the ATV up the mountain- I tied a leash to the back rack of the ATV and threaded it through the rack so it came out above the rear L tire- long enough to keep the dog beside me safely, but short enough so it wouldn't get wrapped in the tire. He had a flat leather collar, same one we use for bite work-worked great. Dog grew to love it!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Meg my Border Collie loves to ride and just sits there as I cruise the farm. I also have a crate for the rear when I transfer to roads and goose control mode!!!


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm sure the GSD would look real cute riding up there with me.. He ways almost as much as I do! LOL

Signature K9 is working on a leash for me, Cate has been great with sending me pics and calling to make sure I get what I want. So we'll so how that works out.


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the call Megan! We enjoy getting feedback from anyone looking for a specific item that we may not have but can make. It was nice to be able to look for another application for our quick-release leash buckle!

~Cate


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't imagine tying the dog to a motorized vehicle! I just wouldn't do it.

But I;ve never had a dog who wouldn't stick with me, so I've never had a concern about my dog running off-lead (and I still never do it off a motorized vehicle...but I did teach hi and the horse to permit the GSD to stand up against the horse so I could snap a lead on the dog from the horse if I had to....yet I've never had to...


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

When I was a kid my neighbor across the street had a Samoyed that he'd run alongside his car. Steering with his right hand, dog held in the left hand. Even as a kid I thought it was a bad idea.


----------



## Kevin Powell (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Megan, I have seen this setup before and it sounds like it would work for you.

http://www.springerusa.com/


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Megan McCallister said:


> For those of you who exercise and condition your dogs with the help of an ATV what sort of set up do you have in regards to how keep the dog next to you.
> 
> When in the woods I can let my GSD off leash and he will run beside of me (or try to get in front). But we often drive by houses and on roads with minimal traffic were I like to keep him leashed just in case something were to happen. The bloodhound, well he does good to run in a straight line and lord knows what would happen if he was off leash.
> 
> ...


I usually just let the dogs run about in the woods, you will notice that they will usually keep the atv in site and stay with you, if they go ahead a little, its no big deal, the only problem I have run into is deer, you must have a good recall for that one, but normally mine run in front, behind, and all around the atv while in the woods, but if I take another trail, here they come, they will stay with you, just have some water handy, they really get a work out....


----------

